# What's the difference between a PSL 8 and a PSL 9?



## BonesAndHarmony (Jul 17, 2019)

What would a hypothetical PSL 8 need to ascend to a 9?


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 17, 2019)

At this level it just doesnt matter bro


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

Nt, low inhib, money, and status. There's no noticable difference in terms of looks.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

psl 9 is possible. I think that I might reach it (no cope I am SERIOUS)

.


you need to have perfect everything compared to most other people.


psl9 would probably be the Henry Cavil Gandy morph or Gandy if he had a wider jaw, better nose and was not old
or O pry with symmetry, wider jaw and even wider eyes and dark blue eyes


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Jul 17, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Nt, low inhib, money, and status. There's no noticable difference in terms of looks.


I mean in terms of looks, what's that mysterious slight difference beteeen them?


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

this is PSL 9


----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)

Psl only goes up to 8


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

[ISPOILER]Just be Lauren German's looksmatch[/ISPOILER]


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> [ISPOILER]Just be Lauren German's looksmatch[/ISPOILER]


knew I recognised her somewhere. she is very good looking Imo but psl 9? NO . no homo but men tend to look better than women her , Adriana Lima , Natalie Portman and Megan Fox are the best looking females I have seen


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

*You're all bent*


FatJattMofo said:


> knew I recognized her somewhere. she is very good looking Imo but psl 8? not sure tbh. no homo but men tend to look better than women her , Adriana Lima , Natalie Portman and Megan Fox are the best looking females I have seen


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> View attachment 81958
> 
> *You're all bent*



mogged by Gandy in terms of aesthetics






this a morph but still same point


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> psl 9 is possible. I think that I might reach it (no cope I am SERIOUS)
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Basically my avi


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> I mean in terms of looks, what's that mysterious slight difference beteeen them?






Thi is the r/truerateme scoring guideline. So the difference is the PSL 9 is more eye-catching and has a more striking appearance. So a particular feature that is eye-catching and pops out.


Enigmatic93 said:


> Basically my avi


no, ur avi looks weird af. having a roblox tier jaw doesnt equal attractive.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Jul 17, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> View attachment 81970
> Thi is the r/truerateme scoring guideline. So the difference is the PSL 9 is more eye-catching and has a more striking appearance. So a particular feature that is eye-catching and pops out.


Seems legit


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Seems legit


I just realized I wrote the same thing in both sentences. its over for retardcels


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> View attachment 81970
> Thi is the r/truerateme scoring guideline. So the difference is the PSL 9 is more eye-catching and has a more striking appearance. So a particular feature that is eye-catching and pops out.
> 
> no, ur avi looks weird af. having a roblox tier jaw doesnt equal attractive.


his avi is pretty fucking close. wide low gonial angle flared gonians square jaw with huge square protruding chin will allays be ideal


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 17, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> What would a hypothetical PSL 8 need to ascend to a 9?


PSL 8 have perfect facial ratios but can have some flaws (like curved nose and slight receding hairline for Gandy, or high set eyebrows for Chico)
PSL 9 are almost perfect


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 17, 2019)

PSL 8 or 10/10


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> PSL 8 or 10/10
> 
> View attachment 81972
> 
> ...


only O pry and chico deserve to be there from that list


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> his avi is pretty fucking close. wide low gonial angle flared gonians square jaw with huge square protruding chin will allays be ideal


his avi still looks weird. if i saw that guy irl i would automatically know he got plastic surgery. and if you look at the truerateme chart o-pry is already PSL 9


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> his avi still looks weird. if i saw that guy irl i would automatically know he got plastic surgery. and if you look at the truerateme chart o-pry is already PSL 9


truerateme is fucking reddit 

     

.

he looks almost perfect in my eyes.

O pry has to be at most psl 8 because he has flaws.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> this is PSL 9


That is one ugly cracka bitch


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> only O pry and chico deserve to be there from that list








This North Atlantid morph is 10/10 

If this guy walks anywhere he will be mogging machine 

Women want elegant high class looking. or at least not American women who crave criminals lol


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

and is not known by normies.

THIS GUY








is either on O prys level or higher. if this + O prys eye area then he would automatically be world famous for being the best looking man in the world. even with Gandys eye area he still would be. thats psl8. thats PSL 9 *

being world known for good looks and having almost ZERO flaws and almost all very good features


mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 81978
> 
> 
> This North Atlantid morph is 10/10
> ...


this guy is someone I meet on the street everyday . so average its boring.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> psl 9 is possible. I think that I might reach it (no cope I am SERIOUS)


Aren't you indian?


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> truerateme is fucking reddit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


truerateme was started by incels, but the mods are now bluepilled cucks. and although the rating system is slightly different they give out the same ratings we do. its a good sub to get your rating checked cuz theres too high of a risk to post your face on incel sites with the possibility of a doxx.

and that would only look good to homo PSLrs who think having a minecraft wide jaw is ideal.


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> mogged by Gandy in terms of aesthetics
> 
> 
> View attachment 81962
> ...





ElliotRodgerJr said:


> That is one ugly cracka bitch


What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the BSL IV pathogens, and I’ve been involved in numerous outbreaks on the African continent, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla infection and I’m the top virus in the entire filovirus family. You are nothing to me but just another plasmid. I will wipe you the fuck out with contagion the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of animal vectors across the USA and your genome is being traced right now so you better prepare for the disease, maggot. The disease that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my protein toxin factors. Not only am I extensively trained in human to human transmission, but I have access to the entire arsenal of virulence factors and I will use them to its full extent to infect your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. You will shit fury all over yourself and you will drown in it once I infect you. You’re fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Aren't you indian?


keep crying for me.

I already mog this site apart from @Salludon


BigBoy said:


> truerateme was started by incels, but the mods are now bluepilled cucks. and although the rating system is slightly different they give out the same ratings we do. its a good sub to get your rating checked cuz theres too high of a risk to post your face on incel sites with the possibility of a doxx.
> 
> and that would only look good to homo PSLrs who think having a minecraft wide jaw is ideal.


women think having a wide jaw is ideal stop coping


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> and is not known by normies.
> 
> THIS GUY
> 
> ...


Average guy on street 




Vs





Not sure they are the same level


ElliotRodgerJr said:


> That is one ugly cracka bitch


Cope she is at least 6 PSL


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Average guy on street
> View attachment 81984
> 
> Vs
> ...


in my city the dude on bottom is an average guy on the street. im not sure where you live if its that subhuman


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> keep crying for me.
> 
> I already mog this site apart from @Salludon
> 
> women think having a wide jaw is ideal stop coping


post pics or didn't happen.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> post pics or didn't happen.


you are going to have to beleive my testimonial until i lose bloat. even then I will only show myself through indirect means.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> in my city the dude on bottom is an average guy on the street. im not sure where you live if its that subhuman


You like in Sweden ,France or England?

Because north atlantids are frequent


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> You like in Sweden ,France or England?
> 
> Because north atlantids are frequent





mido the slayer said:


> You like in Sweden ,France or England?
> 
> Because north atlantids are frequent


Scotland


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you are going to have to beleive my testimonial until i lose bloat. even then I will only show myself through indirect means.


why don't u have pics pre-bloat?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> why don't u have pics pre-bloat?





You said:


> why don't u have pics pre-bloat?


I have been bloat through puberty nigga


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 17, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> What would a hypothetical PSL 8 need to ascend to a 9?


There is no PSL 9. PSL 8 is same as 10/10


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Scotland







so ur english.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> View attachment 81989
> 
> so ur english.



scotland =/= england.


not scottish either


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> scotland = england.
> 
> 
> not scottish either


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Scotland


Western Scotland? 

Because this type is popular in the British isles


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

does not make sense


mido the slayer said:


> Western Scotland?
> 
> Because this type is popular in the British isles


Glasgow


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> does not make sense
> 
> Glasgow


Yea that’s western I googled it and it seems a nice city to live tbh 

Are you ethnic minority? 

And how does it feel to get mogged by a city full of north Atlantids?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Yea that’s western I googled it and it seems a nice city to live tbh
> 
> Are you ethnic minority?
> 
> And how does it feel to get mogged by a city full of north Atlantids?


I frame mog everyone here . and never get face mogged.

I am ethnic minority
if you factor the bloat ofc


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> I frame mog everyone here . and never get face mogged.
> 
> I am ethnic minority
> if you factor the bloat ofc


Still 

The north Atlantid mog is the hardest to shallow 

You must be top tier curry


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> psl 9 is possible. I think that I might reach it (no cope I am SERIOUS)


If you had ANY chance of being psl 8 or 9 you wouldn’t be on this site, also aren’t you a curry?


----------



## shimada (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> and is not known by normies.
> 
> THIS GUY
> 
> ...



That's turbo Clark Kent


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Psl only goes up to 8


I agree.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> If you had ANY chance of being psl 8 or 9 you wouldn’t be on this site, also aren’t you a curry?


I am bloated nigga . Imagine sean O pry fat. he would be invisible. I am Indian


----------



## gymcel (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> *this is PSL 9*


----------



## GigantorMaxxer (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> and is not known by normies.
> 
> THIS GUY
> 
> ...





FatJattMofo said:


> and is not known by normies.
> 
> THIS GUY
> 
> ...


The further you go PSL, the more restricted your attractiveness is, srs. Ideal is 7, more universal appeal

But irl you don't have to be a 7, not even a 6. And i'm talking about slaying. Needed:

•Good yellowish skin with little to no big pores, wrinkles or acne
•Liittle to no norwooding, preferably squarish hairline with dark, thick hair
•Dark, thicker eyebrows

Ideally you should have an above average feature, even if slightly. Then you have big appeal.


----------



## Blitz (Jul 17, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> mogged by Gandy in terms of aesthetics
> 
> 
> View attachment 81962
> ...


Just be the ultimate male form bro


----------



## AmorFatis (Jul 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 81978
> 
> 
> This North Atlantid morph is 10/10
> ...


Is mogged by Pierce Brosnan and a lot of Chads I know


----------



## You (Jul 17, 2019)

You said:


> this is PSL 9


leave my kitten alone


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 18, 2019)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> What would a hypothetical PSL 8 need to ascend to a 9?


psl goes up to 8.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 31, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> and is not known by normies.
> 
> THIS GUY
> 
> ...


Yo where did u find that dude. Guys, stop using a 10 only for hypothetical characters, he's a fucking 10


----------



## shimada (Jul 31, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> and is not known by normies.
> 
> THIS GUY
> 
> ...



Women would pill their pants down as he walks by.


----------



## Usum (Aug 1, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> View attachment 81970
> Thi is the r/truerateme scoring guideline. So the difference is the PSL 9 is more eye-catching and has a more striking appearance. So a particular feature that is eye-catching and pops out.
> 
> no, ur avi looks weird af. having a roblox tier jaw doesnt equal attractive.


This is so complete BS I don't know where to begin with...


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 1, 2019)

Usum said:


> This is so complete BS I don't know where to begin with...


Alright then highiqcel tell us


----------



## Usum (Aug 1, 2019)

OK first, the guys in every range are not on the same attractiveness level for sure.... and by far ... not even speaking of ethnics.
Secondly, your statistics on the probability to meet them in the street are just fucking wrong.
Like 100 times too high or you live in the Netherlands ?
I work in Paris and I almost never see these guys being 6 or more. And I do 2 hours transportation in the subs + working in buildings with 10k + people in the most crowded location of buildings in Paris.


----------



## Vitruvian (Aug 1, 2019)

PSL 9 is 7'4"


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Aug 1, 2019)

PSL doesn't go above 8
PSL8 = 10/10

PSL8 doesn't even exist, its an idealised unicorn, a utopia


----------



## 000 (Jun 23, 2020)

FatJattMofo said:


> psl 9 is possible. I think that I might reach it (no cope I am SERIOUS)
> 
> .
> 
> ...


But by definition a PSL 8 is perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 23, 2020)

about 100 iq points


----------

